# Company Name Suggestions



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm looking into starting to sell life and health insurance on the side and need a name for my company. I would rather not use my last name for various reasons I won't go into.

I thought I would tap into the vast creativity of the folks on this board.

Here are some guidelines I've come up with:

It has to be snappy but serious
I want it to communiate stability
I want it to communicate taking care of the family
I may venture into other forms of insurance later, so it has to be flexible
I'm thinking something patriotic but not in the typical sense
It has to be non-political
I'm a Christian so I don't mind something biblical

Any thoughts!


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

just a thought but if you keep the name basic with a catchy logo to represent:

I want it to communicate taking care of the family
I may venture into other forms of insurance later, so it has to be flexible
I'm thinking something patriotic but not in the typical sense
It has to be non-political
I'm a Christian so I don't mind something biblical
and you want the name to be basic so when you have a website it can be www.BLANK.com


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

To prime the pump, one idea I had was Pinnacle Insurance, but I thought it would be confused with pinochle, the game?

I do have a slogan I really like..."Helping You Care for the Ones You Love".

I also found a business card with an adult hand holding a baby's hand...conveys that family feeling.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow! I guess I seriously overestimated the creativity of this forum!


----------



## sashay (Apr 28, 2005)

okay so we are definitely a creative bunch...but hey it is gardening season and folks are busy. There are several websites (google how to name a business) that will help you find names...you put in a key word and the computer program lists several possible business names based on your criteria.

However...and please do not think ill of me for this...please consider NOT using any sort of religious name, reference, symbols. My experience has been (and hey yours may be different)...that any person or company that feels the need to signify to me up front that they are christian...is suspect. If they have a prominently displayed fish on their business card...run the other way. If they bring up their religious beliefs in the first 3 minutes...RUN. I was always taught by their fruits you will know them...i.e. actions speak louder than words...and I am sure that this is not universal that those who profess to be christian sometimes actually are and the customer will be treated in an ethical manner...but that has sure not been my experience. In fact...anyone doing that now...would be reason to absolutely under no circumstances choose to do business with that person or company. Harsh? Yeah...most life lessons are. But...that has sure been my experience and it is one that has been echoed by several folks I have talked to.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Gardening?  

Good point on the religious name. Unfortunately it's true.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

whodunit said:


> Gardening?


That's our excuse and we're stickin' to it. 


Seriously, I got nuthin' :shrug:


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I kind of like "Anchor Insurance"- "Helping Your Family Weather the Storm"


----------

